# powermac g5 qui démarre plus...



## trojaxx77 (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai déjà fait une recherche sur mon problème mais avec tout ce que j'ai lu je n'ai rien trouvé qui puisse solutionner mon problème, alors voilà j'espère pouvoir le résoudre...

En appuyant sur le bouton d'allumage de mon powermac g5, il n'y a pas le son de démarrage (donng) et le moniteur indique "pas d'entrée vidéo", si j'attends quelques minutes les ventilateurs commence à monter dans les tours jusqu'à ressembler à un réacteur d'avion.
le clavier ne fonctionne pas, si j'appuie sur "verr. maj." le led vert ne s'allume pas, donc je ne peux ouvrir le lecteur dvd pour faire un AHT.
Le voyant blanc devant le powermac clignote 3x tout les 5 secondes environ. En lisant la doc, 3 clignotements = problème de ram, bizarre j'ai toujours eu les mêmes ram (2x256mo, 2x1go) depuis que je l'ai acheté fin 2007 donc jamais modifiées.
J'ai essayé divers manip comme :
-débrancher les disques durs internes, lecteur dvd
-démarrer sans les ram (pas de bip)
-intervertir les ram

donc voilà c'est la misère, rien n'est accessible au niveau système, que-ce que ça pourrait être ?
la carte-mère est morte ?

merci de vos réponse


----------



## iMacounet (13 Mars 2010)

J'ai eu le même problème que toi sur mon G5 1,6 Ghz. 

Resultat carte mère hs.


----------



## trojaxx77 (13 Mars 2010)

Salut
c'est que je finis par croire, j'ai bidouillé tout le samedi après-midi sans résultat.
Il me reste plus qu'a vendre les pièces et en acheter un autre, d'occasion parce que mes logiciels ne tournent pas sur intel


----------



## Dominice (8 Avril 2010)

J'ai un powermac g5 biproc 1,8 mhz qui a bien le bong du démarrage, mais ce bloque sur la pomme avant l'apparition du petit engrenage qui tourne :
- les mémoires sont bonnes
- le disque dur est bon : il se monte en mode target et fonctionne même comme disque de démarrage.

Ma question : est-ce nécessairement la carte hs ou un des 2 microprocesseurs ? En d'autres termes, comment faire un dianostic plus précis entre la carte mère et les microprocesseurs (ou autre chose, mais cela me paraît vraiment improbable) ?

Merci pour votre aide

dominice


----------



## iMacounet (9 Avril 2010)

Peut être un processeur. Fais l'AHT.


----------

